# Eggs???



## Super Sayian (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a 27gal tank wil 3 piranha's about 5-6months old and notice somthing weird on the back of an artificial plant i have. there is a clear jelly like substance filled with lots of small white egg like spots. but they're really small im talkin like the size of grains of sea salt. what are these? im a new fish and piranha keeper so i have no idea.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Super Sayian said:


> i have a 27gal tank wil 3 piranha's about 5-6months old and notice somthing weird on the back of an artificial plant i have. there is a clear jelly like substance filled with lots of small white egg like spots. but they're really small im talkin like the size of grains of sea salt. what are these? im a new fish and piranha keeper so i have no idea.


do you have any snails (sometimes it can be hard to spot them) or other fishes that you keep with your p's? because p's don't plant their eggs...they lay their eggs after digging a nest in the gravel. it does seem like you have snails eggs though, because when they lay their eggs, it is covered in a jelly-like substance...and the eggs are pretty small. get a pic if you can.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

snails


----------



## Super Sayian (Jan 27, 2006)

i dont have snails


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

when was the last time you put new plants in your tank. Most of the time they come in from the pet store.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i hate thoes snails i have eggs every where in my 55 what is the best way to get them off


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

go to your lfs they will have a small like 1 or 2 oz bottle of stuff to kill the snails 1 or 2 drops in the tank will whipe them out.

think its called snail be gone.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> go to your lfs they will have a small like 1 or 2 oz bottle of stuff to kill the snails 1 or 2 drops in the tank will whipe them out.
> 
> think its called snail be gone.


 that stuff will harm your p's 
safest way is to put a piece of cucumber in the tank let the snails gather on it then remove and repeat till no more snails come out 
do that every day or so for a few days just to make sure to get the stragglers 
or get a raph catfish they will eat snails 
but like i said the snail be gone is bad for your piranhas dont use it 








cucumber is the best way to go


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I've never had any problems with the stuff but I only use alittle bit of it. but if its bad dont risk it.

if the snails dont bother you dont worry about them they will all die off when there is nothing for them to eat


----------

